# African Cichlid Checklist



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

Planning on setting up an African Cichlid aquarium soon and i'm trying to set up a checklist so I can estimate the cost etc.

So far here is what I have: 
-Aquarium (55 gallon) The starter kit at that comes with a filter, heater, etc. $150 at Petsmart 
-Texas Holey Rock (60 lbs) $140 + $25 shipping on HoleyRock.com 
-Crushed Coral (60 lbs) $30 + shipping on Amazon 
-Canister Filter (Aquatop 5-Stage 525 gph 9W UV) $130-$180 + shipping on Amazon 
-Two Powerheads (1200 gph) $30-$60 + shipping on Amazon

Estimated Total: About $600

So I will have plenty of filtration using the canister filter + the filter that comes with the starter kit rated for 60 gallons. Powerheads to increase waterflow. Plenty of sand and rocks. Am I missing anything? Any suggestions etc. I've never had cichlids, but i've been researching online, i'd like to talk to someone who is experianced in raising cichlids. This will take a while to set up, I have to get the rest of the money, all the supplies, and cycle the tank, so it might be a while, just trying to plan ahead.

I've been thinking about the fish :fish: a little but not too much. I've heard your supposed to slightly overstock to reduce aggression? Here is my stocking idea so far, but i'm not to worried about it right now just throwing around ideas.
~Demasoni x4
~Kingsizei x3
~Solcolofi x3
~Caeruleus x4
~Perlmutt x2
~Auratus x4
~Estherae Red x4
~Baenschi x2
~Fire Fish x2

If you are experianced in keeping cichlids i'd love to hear tips, and anything that will help! Thanks!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

The stocking would need a lot of work. I would avoid the demasoni because they are a difficult fish. Also avoid the auratus because they need a bigger tank because of how aggressive they are. There is also more work needed to be done, but you have plenty of time to figure that out.

Unless you really like texas holey rock, you should save all that money by finding rocks in a landscape yard or in the area. For instance, I use rocks from the beach in my tank and I personally like the look. Also others use rocks from rivers, ponds and basically any where.

You seem to have figured out a lot of stuff. I am happy you know about cycling because many beginners do not.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

A few things come to mind...

1. A 55G tank isn't quite big enough for mbunas, especially for the amount you selected. I would look into a 75G. I would think that for a lot less than $600 you could get a nice used setup. I only paid $200 for mine and I added a $100 canister. 
2. You won't need two 1200GPH powerheads. I have one 1250 circulation pump on my 75G and its more than enough. I'm actually thinking of downgrading to the 900GPH version because it blows the sand around too much. 
3. Look into pool filter sand - around $10 at your local pool supply store or lowes for a 50lb bag. 
4. Most mbuna species do best in groups of at least five fish with a 1m/3-4f ratio. Due to their highly aggressive nature, Demasoni do best in groups of at least ten with one maybe two male. Also, they are not recommended for a 55G tank unless you do a species only tank. Auratus is another highly aggressive fish that does best in a larger tank.


----------



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a 75g up currently maybe ill just swap the fish I have in there to the 55g and use the 75g? If I get rocks from a river do I need to boil them or anything to make them safe for the tank? I've never had Powerheads so I wasn't sure about those thanks! I was going to get crushed coral for the pH is that needed or can I just use any aquarium sand?

I have no experience stocking cichlids so I knew that was a big work in progress which is ok. I'd like to go with more peaceful beginner fish, I know cichlids aren't exactly peaceful but some are nicer than others.

Thanks for all the advice on saving money, stocking etc. very helpful!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

There are a lot of people who use rocks that boil them and scrub and soak in vinegar. I just soak them in hot water then scrub with a vinegar water solution.. a 75 would be way better then a 55. A stable PH is way better then a buffered PH. So a pfs is great


----------



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

What's pfs? And for cleaning the rocks, how much vinegar do you mix with the water?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ks-aquarium said:


> What's pfs? And for cleaning the rocks, how much vinegar do you mix with the water?


PFS=pool filter sand. See my first post.

Once I collect rocks from a stream I soak them in a mild bleach solution overnight. I use just a couple capfulls for a 5 gallon bucket. Then I rinse them (and the bucket( thoroughly till I no longer smell bleach. Then I soak them in the bucket overnight again in clean water with a double dose of prime. The next I rinse thoroughly again and they are usually good to go. I've had not issues using this method. I've also used this method for removing stubborn hair algae.

More peaceful mbuna species would include but is not limited to yellow labs, acei, rusties and socolofi. Five fish from these four species would make a nice 75G mbuna. They are all monomorphic too so the females are just as beautiful as the males. This does make sexing a bit trickier, but once they mature it's not hard to tell.

What's currently in your 75?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Personally, I boil everything that doesn't melt or die for a half hour. Rinse everything else in tap water.

Do you already have a stand (it is not on your list of things to buy)?

My suggestion for fish is to select fish that will be comfortable in the same pH of your tap water (chasing the pH dragon can be frustrating and time consuming). Victorian < Malawian < Tanganyikan. There is beauty, to the eye and behaviorally, in all of them.

Joe


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just my .02 cents but I also purchased a 55g petsmart starter kit as my first tank about a year ago. Once I became more addicted to the hobby and learned more about heaters, filters, etc. I quickly ended up replacing the petsmart filter with 2 ea. AC70 Hob filters and also replace the petsmart heater with an eheim jager 150w. I recently purchased a 75g and ordered the BeamsWork 48"-52" Quad Double Bright LED Fixture. When it came in, i temporarily placed it on my 55g and wow what a difference it made.

I guess what I'm getting at is, I bought a petsmart starter and within a year, every piece of equipment that came with it ended up in a closet. Not that the petsmart brand equipment won't work, but I regret not picking up a 55g at the Petco dollar per gallon sale and using the extra money towards better name brand equipment to begin with. Good luck with your setup!


----------



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

In my 75g currently are 2 baby African leaf fish, 1 three spot gourami, a red tailed shark, and danios and neons. The danios and neons are leaving soon as I learned the leaf fish will eat them wen they get big enough.

I have a stand for the 75g but I was going to put the 55 on my large dresser or we have a rock structure with a flat surface on the top by our front door, but I'd rather have it in my room on the dresser.

Thanks for that on the petsmart starter kit, I might just see what I can find on craigslist or the local paper shop, I got my 75 off craigslist with a filter and everything it was a great deal so I can probably find one again.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ks-aquarium said:


> In my 75g currently are 2 baby African leaf fish, 1 three spot gourami, a red tailed shark, and danios and neons. The danios and neons are leaving soon as I learned the leaf fish will eat them wen they get big enough.
> 
> I have a stand for the 75g but I was going to put the 55 on my large dresser or we have a rock structure with a flat surface on the top by our front door, but I'd rather have it in my room on the dresser.
> 
> Thanks for that on the petsmart starter kit, I might just see what I can find on craigslist or the local paper shop, I got my 75 off craigslist with a filter and everything it was a great deal so I can probably find one again.


Those fish will be just fine in a 55G tank, especially if you get rid of the neons. The danios should be ok as they get pretty good sized and the leaf fish will grow slowly. I've had one for almost a year and it's barely grown an inch. I've read that they can be quite aggressive, but mine is quite docile.

The 55G kit will be ok as a community tank, especially if you get the aquatop canister. I have the AT cf500uv on my 75G tank and i really like it, its a good filter for the price. Also, look into SunSun. They are basically the same as the AT and you can get them a little cheaper on ebay.


----------



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

I ordered an Aquatop 525gph 9W UV a few days ago should be here Monday, crossing my fingers I really need a filter I have so many bubblers going right now lol and the water isn't clear anymore, even after doing water changes daily. My Eheim Pro started leaking after cleaning, might have someone take a look at it I don't know what I did, its like it can't push out the water fast enough so it overflows and leaks everywhere.

How much filtration should I have on the 75 if I use it for cichlids? Would one canister work or would two be better? Also another question, I've never had sand in an aquarium, could I use a gravel vacuum to clean it or is it different?


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Two is always better. Can't really over filter. The people on the forum usually recommend 7-10 X's turnover rate. So 525-750GPH is sufficient as a general rule but in my very inexprienced opinion (well heck i'm not gonna lie about it lol) you will probablu want more flow. At least a powerhead, but preferably another canister to push the water/waste back the other way.


----------



## ks-aquarium (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks! Any advice on cleaning sand in a tank? Is it similar to gravel and can I use a gravel vacuum or will it just take the sand with it?


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing about cleaning the sand but from prvious experience with gravel you can hover over the sand and pick up waste. If you really want to clean the sand sift it with your hand and hover and get it that way as well. I've never used sand myself so it will be a new experience when it's time to clean.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the AT cf500uv on my 75G tank with an 1250GPH circulation pump and it does a good job keeping things clean. Once my fish grow out a bit I may add another filter.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

55 gallon on a dresser??!! Bad idea! Dressers aren't built to support 550+ pounds on top. Better to buy or build a stand. Would hate to see the 55 come crashing down and flood your bedroom!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

tcald429 said:


> I bought a petsmart starter and within a year, every piece of equipment that came with it ended up in a closet. Not that the petsmart brand equipment won't work, but I regret not picking up a 55g at the Petco dollar per gallon sale and using the extra money towards better name brand equipment to begin with. Good luck with your setup!


I agree very strongly with this...

My list would be more like this...

New or used 55, 75 or 90 gal tank with stand- 100 to 200.00
Used FX5 filter- 150.00
Cheaper sand or alternative(many options as others have mentioned) - 20.00- 40.00 
200 watt Fluval or Jager heater- 30.00-40.00
All the rock you can ever want from a ladscape yard- 20.00-60.00
No power heads.

This will be a superior tank, for less money. And filtration ready for expansion.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I do like my crushed coral in my mixed african tank though, so if it can be had for 30.00, I would go with it!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

spotmonster said:


> I do like my crushed coral in my mixed african tank though, so if it can be had for 30.00, I would go with it!


Why do you like it better than PFS?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

clhinds78 said:


> spotmonster said:
> 
> 
> > I do like my crushed coral in my mixed african tank though, so if it can be had for 30.00, I would go with it!
> ...


Well, not to throw this thread ofF subject, but I guess this will give the OP something to think about.

I actually hate sand. I know I'm largely in the minority when I say that. Although I've worked on my technique in cleaning it, I don't enjoy the whole "trying to skim the top without sucking it up" thing. For me, much like gravel, crushed coral is easier to clean than sand. Simply because I can gravel vac aggressively with no worries as to sucking up anything except what I'm supposed to. If you like to gravel vac aggressively, sand is not your friend.

But besides that, I think crushed coral in african tanks is awesome for lighting up a tank and makes the fish colors pop. The white really helps the lighting do it's job also.

I try not to discourage others from getting sand, simply because it seems I may be the only one on the planet that thinks sand is harder to maintain. So I don't bring it up often 

That being said, I do have T Grade Color quartz in my 180 that is ok. It's not small "compared to most sand" but it's not as large as I would like it to be either. I've decided to keep it, and alter the color a bit, but I will leave that for my 180 build thread.

I have never used PFS, so I can't comment on that in particular, but I assume the grains are not larger than T Grade quartz. Anything smaller than T Grade quartz, will never be in my tanks. It's just too small of a grain for me.

I can't believe anyone would ever consider play sand. To me that's an insane idea due to the really small grains. But I understand all is not the same. I've only seen the tiny stuff.


----------

